# iPad et tv wifi



## Hardriver (1 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous, 
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je viens faire appel à vos connaissances. En effet, j'ai un ipad 4 ème génération et j'aimerais pouvoir mettre en miroir l'écran de mon ipad sur ma télévision Philips qui es compatible wifi et ethernet. Ma livebox est relier directement sur la Tv en ethernet. Je me demandais donc si je pouvais utiliser une application qui me permettrait de retransmettre l'image de mon ipad sur ma tv via la connexion wifi de ma livebox.  
Je sais que la meilleur façon est d'utiliser une apple Tv mais je n'ai pas envie de débourser 100. 
Je vous remercie d'avance. 
Hardriver


----------



## Le Mascou (3 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Tu n'as que deux solutions possibles pour avoir la recopie miroir via ton iPad :

- Apple TV (pourquoi pas une ancienne génération d'occaz, qui te reviendras très peu cher)
- L'adaptateur lightning/hdmi : mais tu auras un cable qui relie ton iPad à ta télé

Autrement ce sera via le jailbreak.


----------

